

Study: Facebook Sharing Comparable To Enjoyment From Sex, Food - cwan
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2012/06/23/study-facebook-sharing-comparable-to-enjoyment-from-sex-food/

======
petitmiam
obviously I'm using facebook wrong then.

------
samstave
I am happily practicing Abstinence

